# SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok fellow Bay Area folks...Now that weather is getting nicer we should get our kids together..I would love to meet them all and all the mommies and/or daddies! I live in Danville - maybe a half way point between south bay and north bay and we have a 2 great doggie parks that have special areas for little ones!! Anyone interested in me suggesting a date?!? Maybe we could bring lunch (it is a real park too - not just a doggie park!) and more than that downtown danville is hugely dog friendly and a great place to shop with "the kids"! 

Catherine

Oh...Ollie got his summer cut yesterday - i hardly recognize him! - He looks soooo little...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I would love to meet you as well but I have just come back down to the desert .
Hopefully you can find some people right away but do not give up on me maybe we could do something a little later when I get back .. Hopefully we can find a convenient place to meet so the dogs have have a great playdate and we can get to know each other better .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well if this isn't a great excuse to revisit my favorite city of all, I dont' know what is!  We were in S.F. once, July 1997 and I fell in love with it. I hope to go back .... I can bring the potato salad if you like!!  LOL


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine,

Would this include the "just outside the Bay Area" folks too?  We live in Tracy. McKenna and Sedona LOVE play dates.

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You rang?  

I'm a bit hesitant to meet at a dog park, at least until the weather warms up conisistently (drying out any easily transmitted diseases that sit in the wet grasses). I have puppies on the way (well, not me, but Tinky) and am minimizing exposure for a while.

Maybe it would be easier to meet at someone's house? If we started doing this regularly, we could even rotate.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would love to meet, but can we split the difference between Denville and San Francisco? I will have to have my hubby drive the kids to their respective weekend activites (those happen every weekend, rain or shine) and will have to take my big guys for a run before Bugsy and I can leave for a playdate, so distance is of an issue. 



> Oh...Ollie got his summer cut yesterday


Pictures please!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have family in Alameda and Pacific Palisades. I could alway plan a visit an bring Kodi and Shelby along, too


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

First of all Tracy is the Bay Area!!! Secondly I did not know the about the dog park issue -disease etc... Ours is closed from December till March - does that make any difference? I would be happy to have it at my house - I have a fenced in backyard - not huge but great for little ones to run and play! and a gravel side yard for duties!!! I would be happy to start this and then we could move to other houses as time goes on....I am flexible with where tho - and for those of you who want an excuse to come visit...this would be a great one!!

   

Catherine


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd like to suggest that when you do decide to make a get-together official or iron out the details (and I'm SOOO envious!) that you do it via pm's (private messages). I'm always leary of writing personal details in public forums like this and would hate for anything negative to come of it.

Sorry..... had to butt in. Now I feel like a big sister!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooooohh! a get together!!  I'm a bit further north in Ukiah, but I would love to visit too! Can pre-Havi owners come?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good buddy - you absolutely can come.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Another SF havanese family would like to join in!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds good mintchip, now if we can only schedule a get together!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yesterday Ollie, Catherine, Maddie, Jean, Brutus and myself met in Danville. It was Brutus' first play date with other Havanese. He and I had a great time. I will try to post pictures later when I have some time to figure out the sizing thing again. 

BTW--I am up for a SF get to gether as well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooo, you lucky people!! I'd love to meet up with other Hav owners! I'm glad you had a great time - oh yes, pictures...... lots of pictures, please.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Marj: It is only a short 16-18 hour drive to my house. You are welcome to bring your family anytime. The boys would have a great time. Two Sammy's might get confussing.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cheryl - I am always up for a San Francisco get together or a half way point if that's more convenient.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Marj: It is only a short 16-18 hour drive to my house. You are welcome to bring your family anytime. The boys would have a great time. Two Sammy's might get confussing.


"only" she says......  LOL

Would be nice to see Nova Scotia again!

Thanks for the invite, Debbie, but dont' hold your breath!! LMBO


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have never been to Nova Scotia only made it as far as New Brunswick but it is on my wish list that and PEI ..
Hope you weather is getting better ..


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I live in Southern cal but I go up north from time to time it would be fun to meet other havaneser's!!! OH and news here at my end my youngest daughter got married today HURAH !!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Susan and family!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan,

Congartulations on your daughter marriage.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan,Congrats!! I was wondering where you were. Glad to hear you are back.
Laurie


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats Susan! We live in AZ, but get out to your area occasionally. Next time we come I'll let you know. I'm sure Dusty would love to meet Yoda! And if there's any other AZ hav owners out there???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news, Susan. Congrats to the family!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

thank you all very happy over it that is for sure  Glad to be back for at least 2 weeks then off again Im tired of leaving LOL Would be great to hook up my Neice lives in AZ love to meet people with hav's. Yoda would love to meet others ones to I know he would lol and his coat is finally growning slowly grrrrr!!! I do like him so much better with the longer coat thanks again all Susan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*I know a place we can meet with a large fenced in yard! Anyone interested in joining let me know.:whoo: *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm interested, Sally.

And Piper's momma (in San Jose) is interested too.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Count Maddie and me in too! (I already replied on another thread).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am interested and would love to come.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

NOW WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! This is sooooo not fair! What, do SFB people have a Havanese monopoly here?:boxing: I cant even find 1 person to have a playdate with. We dont even hav a dog park. This is so unfair :frusty:. Sorry, i just had to rant a little. :Cry: 

Sounds like SFB is so dog friendly, i want to move there!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes me to move back up north . Dog friendly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon - you can join our NJ club if you want - but it might be a LONG trip!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know what, Shannon? We'll just have to organize an east coast play date at some point, that's all.:lalala: 

Of course we don't live any where near each other, but that's just a detail...... :doh: LOL


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm interested, Sally. I also know that you are in SF so I'm wondering where this really big back yard is???  We'd love to come and play, as long as it's not June 23rd or 30th.

Susan, Steve, McKenna and Sedona
Yes, ladies, my husband has been to ALL of the play dates. He likes watching the girls play as much as I do.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Count Ollie and Austin in!! Hopefully the date will work for us but just pick one - with so many interested you never can please everyone!!!! As I mentioned before...if we can't find a yard - we can always do the Danville small dog park...it usually gets busier later in the afternoon - early eve so if we got there middle of day it should be better...they can RLH for awhile in the corral then we could leash them and picnic, etc!!! And then RLH again!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I apologize. I didn't mean anyone should schedule around us.....Sorry Sally. 

If we can make whatever date is picked we will, otherwise we'll catch the next one and hope for some fun photos of the one we missed.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am a little confused as this thread was originally posted a while ago . ? Is this an update ? 
Are we planning a recent one meaning now in June . We would love to come as well ..
Weekends are not the best for us but we could do it if nothing else works for other people . 
Dog Parks are not my favorite but there is a park near me that is not a dog park per say but people with dogs do meet and play there . There is a nice large field . It is out by Mc Nears Beach in San Rafael which is a nice area . Just a suggestion as I know a lot of you may not want to cross the bridge into Marin and have to deal with the traffic and road construction. 
Anyway maybe people want to PM and see if something can be arranged soon either there or somewhere else . 
Soon we will be heading up to Tahoe for the summer but we would love to have a playdate first . !
It would be fun to put faces with the names ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We want LOTS of pictures please!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is July 14th with everyone?
Sally

11:30 or 1:00?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I will be in Southern California, but will try to make the next get together.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Mint Chip count Libby & Kohana in too!!! :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, is this in San Francisco (or close)? If so, I'd prefer 11:30, but I'd come for an afternoon gathering too.

Edited because I just noticed that I have something on my calendar that is tentative, but very likely. Drat.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

julie come down my way southern cal?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan,

I wil bee in the San Fernando Valley area - Woodland Hills or Tarzana to be more exact. Where are you?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Julia I am in San diego bit saturday I am going to studio city hubs company is having a picnic at knots berry farm LOL Scared me for a second when you said San Fernando I was going to tell you keep your doors lock and dont look at any one but since you will be in woodland hills and Tarzana you are ok LOL I went to Pacomia in 9 th grade my one set of parents lived in Arleta and there busines was in San fernando I know the area way to well thank goodness they moved about 10 years ago when it started to get really dangerous out there LOL


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am on my way for a cruise of the Hawaii islands that morn with 8 girlfriends!! eace: But next time!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey congrad hawaii have a great trip I went in feb and march and Loved every min of it. We go every year I am all ready looking forward to next year Love it there,.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie and I are ok for that date. But if others can't make it, maybe we should find another date? Whatever the majority wants is fine for us. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is July 28th for everyone??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Its open for us so far...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This time I checked both calendars  and it looks good!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

July 28th is much better for us.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

July 28th is good for us.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Play date*

OK!! Then it is July 28th!! Mark your calendars.
Time--11:30 or 1:00?
Sally


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

July 28 should work for us as well ..  We will be down fromTahoe for a few days .


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm flexible.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

As far as time, we'll go with the majority.:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*


MaddiesMom said:



As far as time, we'll go with the majority.:biggrin1:

Click to expand...

*
I agree:biggrin1: arty:
Sally


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That works for me!!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks good for us too!

Libby:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Is this in the big fenced yard in SF or where. Either time is fine with us - flexible.

Libby


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Is this in the big fenced yard in SF or where. Either time is fine with us - flexible.
> 
> Libby


Yes --it is a big fenced in yard in SF.:dance: 
Sally


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Callie and I are in!!! Thanks for thinking of it ~ we are very excited!

Lisa


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

If anyone wants to see a photo of this yard email me and I can send it to them.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*SF playdate*

Hey


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like a perfect RLH yard!



RLH= runlikehell


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*SF area playdate*



Havtahava said:


> Looks like a perfect RLH yard!
> 
> RLH= runlikehell


Kimberly is right it is a great RHL yard!
Mark your calendars for July 28th at 11:00 for our play date. Hope that time works for everyone.:whoo: 
Please RSVP so I know how many are coming and for directions
Sally


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, do you prefer RSVP by private message or e-mail?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sally, do you prefer RSVP by private message or e-mail?


Either one is fine.
Sally


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

*Havanese CHCNC 2007 FUN DAY IN THE PARK - TRACY CALIFORNIA*

To All SF Bay Area Havanese Owners/Pets, this would be a great opportunity to meet at this event!

Ben
:whoo:

CHCNC 2007 FUN DAY IN THE PARK
(spread the word)

WHEN: On Saturday, June 23, 2007

WHAT TIME: 11:00 AM - 2:00 PM

WHERE: Dr. Powers Park
900 W. Lowell Ave.
Tracy, CA (Mapquest for directions)

WHAT TO BRING: Drinks, xpen, Pop up awnings for shade, leashes for your dog (the City of Tracy requires all dogs be on a leash), lawn chairs, and anything else you can think of to have fun!!!

CHCNC will be hosting a fun/play day in the park in Tracy, CA. Everyone is invited who owns a Havanese. Food and paper products will be provided. Please bring drinks and a "munchie" to share if you like.

If you have an xpen, please bring one with you, as we will be connecting as many as we can to create an enclosed "play yard" for the Havanese.

For club members, we will also be having a general meeting. If there is something you would like to see on the agenda please contact the club secretary, Elaine Cirimele, [email protected], so it can be added to the agenda.

If it becomes too hot, a potential-member has offered the use of their home in Tracy, so that humans and dogs alike might be more comfortable. We would let you know via email if this should happen.

The club is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety.

CHCNC Board of Director's


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures from yesterday for those who were not there. I am sure others got better pictures. I was pretty distracted and I never even got pictures of the agility performers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't take many photos yesterday either but here are two that my husband must have taken when people started arriving... I think there were 20+ people there and about 15 dogs. The agility course was set up behind where the people are sitting.

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We're sorry to have missed it.  Maddie had her graduation from Novice 1 obedience yesterday, and we didn't get home until mid afternoon. If its an annual event, we'll definitely try to make it next year! It looks like it was fun!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!! I wish we had people to do that here! You all should make it a monthly event!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sorry we missed the get together! Our family had a graduation event in the morning we went to and could not go all the way to Stockton. Next year I hope we will be able to attend! Thanks for all the great pictures and it sure looks like there was no possibility of having an escape artist getting out of the fortruss :biggrin1: 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Nope, no possiblity of escape, thank goodness! Even the legendary jumpers couldn't scale the fence.  

Susan
PS - Tracy is much closer to Livermore than Stockton. We're only 17 miles from Livermore. We had an attendee from Oakland, a couple from Fremont. We even had an attendee from Fresno!! She came the furthest, followed by several folks from the greater Sacramento area.


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi,
We went to this big Havanese Event. It is really amazing to see this many Havanese in one place. At one time, there must of been at least 20 Havs in the pen and everyone got along.

Ben
eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*colors*

hoto: It looks to me that most of them were black and white? (or is it just the photos)hoto:?


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi,
Okay, here is a brown and white one!
:biggrin1:

Ben


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They all look so beautiful!! No one was in a puppy cut?? It seemed like they were all long haired.
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That looks like such a blast!!! Those of us in S. CA (or soon to be!) are going to have to plan one too! Or take a really long road trip!!!


Totally jealous of all these cool play dates,
Amanda
:croc:


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

Run! Hero Run!

Ben


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie,
There were several in puppy cuts. My two, for instance and Hero, pictured above. There was another, pretty little female, also in a puppy cut. It was great. At the end of the day I didn't have to brush any leaves or twigs out of my girls but I bet others did!  

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I saw Hero's picture after I posted that. I just LOVE his puppy cut!! It def. makes them a lot easier to clean! Glad you guys had a good time, hope we have a good a time at ours.
Laurie


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

One more time!
:biggrin1:

Ben


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Now, THAT is one happy puppy smile! 

Susan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, I would have got in that pen, laid on the grass and just welcomed all those Hav kisses and hugs! xxxxxxoooooo I would have been in heaven. :biggrin1: 

Ben, those are awesome action pictures!!!!! Wow! Gorgeous Havs everywhere! I love the ones of Hero in action. What a fun day it must have been.

There is a Hav picnic being organized in Ontario in Aug. and I'm hoping to attend. There may be 40+ Havs there!!!!!! Woooooooohoooooooooo


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj - I am with you - I would have been down on the ground with all the dogs too!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fun, fun! Thanks for sharing the pictures! We were out of town that weekend, but maybe next time around. 

Susan, you and Steve did such a nice job with the fencing. That's a great idea!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*SF Bay Area*

:wave: Hey don't forget to mark your calendars for the July 28th play date!
I've only heard from a couple of people. :ear: 
:cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You got my RSVP, right? I'm planning on it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Sally, 
Benji and I would have loved to join meet all of you. We are unable to attend this playdate. We look forward to meeting you next time.

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

We have it on our calendar!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Its on our calendar too! Be there or be square!!!:bounce:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally,
It's on our calendar...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We'll be there also.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mintchip said:


> *BUMP!!!*
> Anyone up for a playdate with Posh's Mom on either August 20 or 21st??? in SF----
> :biggrin1:


:whooarty:whoo:
PS-the photos of the yard didn't show up but they are in the thread. It is the yard we used last year. It is fenced and there is a parking lot.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish we could make it but I'll be working those days.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Darn--I"m working those days as well. I had my fingers crossed for Friday the 22nd when I am off. Just bring your camera, Sally. When we see your pics it is almost like being there.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally,

If the playdate is in San Francisco, I can probably make it either on the 21st or the 22nd.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie and I can make it either day.  I'm looking forward to meeting Amy and Posh!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I will be working the 28th =(

Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> I will be working the 28th =(
> 
> Cant wait to see pictures


Estrella the playdate I think will be on the 20th or 21st, not the 28th...we'll be long gone by then...;(


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*If you are planning on coming to the play date to meet Amy and Posh message me for directions :whoo:
Looking forward to seeing you!*


----------

